# Late policy question



## Chemalia (Nov 10, 2020)

I haven’t been at target for 90 days. I woke up 2 hours late for my shift because my alarm didn’t go off. I have 1 ncns a few weeks ago. I called the store right when I woke up to let them know I’m coming in now. Should I be worried about getting fired? Is there anything I can do to help? I love this job and really can’t afford to loose it because of my damn alarm not waking up


----------



## Fluttervale (Nov 10, 2020)

I would let you go but not everyone would.  This one is going to be store dependent.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 10, 2020)

You are young.  You will grow up.  Be more responsible.  Enough said.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 10, 2020)

Was the NCNS deliberate or an honest schedule mixup?


----------



## MrT (Nov 10, 2020)

Chemalia said:


> I haven’t been at target for 90 days. I woke up 2 hours late for my shift because my alarm didn’t go off. I have 1 ncns a few weeks ago. I called the store right when I woke up to let them know I’m coming in now. Should I be worried about getting fired? Is there anything I can do to help? I love this job and really can’t afford to loose it because of my damn alarm not waking up


That should not technically be a ncns if its within 2 hours.  It should also not be considered a ncns if they let you work still.  It is against attendance so if you are on a final for attendance you could be let go for it, or depending on how many attendance issues you have had put on a CA or final.  Either way you will definitely be talked to about it.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 10, 2020)

I had an inadvertent NCNS within my first 90 days, and here I still am.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 10, 2020)

MrT said:


> That should not technically be a ncns if its within 2 hours.  It should also not be considered a ncns if they let you work still.  It is against attendance so if you are on a final for attendance you could be let go for it, or depending on how many attendance issues you have had put on a CA or final.  Either way you will definitely be talked to about it.





Dead and Khaki said:


> I had an inadvertent NCNS within my first 90 days, and here I still am.


Sounds like the NCNS and the late were two separate incidents.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 10, 2020)

ASANTS, but this close to holidays I doubt that you will be fired this time, Spot is usually too desperate to get/keep help during 4th quarter, especially this close to Black Friday. Don’t push your luck through, don’t let it happen again. You will likely be talked to about your attendance, if you weren’t on corrective action yet, you probably will be now.  If you had two ncns things might be different, but with one ncns (that they didn’t let you go for immediately), and a late, you are probably safe for a while, but another incident could change that fast, regardless of other considerations. Good luck!


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 10, 2020)

MrT said:


> That should not technically be a ncns if its within 2 hours. It should also not be considered a ncns if they let you work still.


Actually technically it is a ncns woke up 2 hours late we can asume that he called a minute after the 2h mark that’s a ncns. If he/she chose to still come in and work it’s a different issues . But 2h later technically it is a ncns.


----------



## MrT (Nov 11, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Actually technically it is a ncns woke up 2 hours late we can asume that he called a minute after the 2h mark that’s a ncns. If he/she chose to still come in and work it’s a different issues . But 2h later technically it is a ncns.


Yeah i misread the post thank you.  Although i know i have done the same in the past and it was not considered a ncns if they let you punch in and work.  Although policues change all the time so what do i know 😂


----------

